# Drum VST Suggestion



## pentatonique (May 23, 2021)

Hi! I need drum sounds similar to the ones in this video. Any suggestion? Many thanks!


----------



## lullaby (Jun 3, 2021)

Have you tried EZDrummer 2? It has so many expansions of your choosing. I don't know which one will be the one you're looking for. But it worth a try


----------



## SteveC (Jun 3, 2021)

Hey,
you could try EZDrummer with the "Action!" expansion. Could work!


----------

